# Very tough decision between Roval CLX40, Reynold 46 Aero, and Zipp FC 303



## kevra83 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi guys,
I'm trying to set a decision between which wheelset to go with between Roval CLX40, Reynold 46 Aero or Zipp FC 303s. I'm a pretty lean guy at about 145lbs so I don't really want to get blown off the road on a windy day. I live here in Las Vegas, NV and it gets windy all the time out in this area. 

Rovals
Pros- lifetime warranty, great looking wheels and a little less expensive than FC 303's
Cons-I've been hearing rumors about the braking issues

Reynold 46 Aero
Don't know much between pros and cons of the two as of yet....

Zipp FC 303's
Pros- More stable from what I hear and slightly wider with better braking surface
Cons-***The only thing that makes me nervous is hearing about a good amount of people getting loose spokes or cones during rides. 

I don't mind paying a few hundred dollar extra for Zipp FC 303's but I'm so damn worried about the problems thats occuring on the 2013/2014 models. I ride a 2012 Specialized Allez Evo with upgraded alloy wheels such as Roval SL35's but I just want to finally make a bigger step and having a tough time making that decision. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

I can comment on the Roval CLX 40's. First let me say I'm coming off enve ses 3.4 with Chris king hubs, previous to that I owned Reynolds assaults and mavic sle's. I can honestly say the rovals are a solid wheel package. They roll better than any wheel I've previously ridden and the braking with the red roval brake pads are insane. Almost comparable to aluminum brake tracks and I weight 225lbs. For their weight and depth they are very respectable wheels. The only thing that gets me is the wheel decals are painted on. Been thinking of sanding them off for aesthetic reasons only.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

These are the wheel sets I've owned, so I've had a good experience on a few sets.

Zipp 202, 303 and 404 fc.
Reynolds 58/72 aero
Reynolds 46 tubular
Enve 6.7 tubular
Corima aero +

If 103 says his rovals rode smooth, then the reynolds aero series uses the same hubs minus the ceramic bearings.

My vote would be for the Reynolds aero 46. The aero series has probably the best crosswinds handling out of the bunch. I'm not going to comment on how fast they are, but my set spun up well. They were heavier, so I expect the 46 to spin up fast. Very stiff, so no flexing.

The zipp 303 are definitely a great wheel. It just does everything well, and owning 3 2013 sets, I've had no issues and I'm 170lbs. I love the zipp hub, it's fast and maintains it's speed the best. A little flexy when hammering.

Either set you go with, you'll be fine.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Good Morning
I have a set of Reynolds Assault, I do like them.
I had a set of Zipp 303 FC, I really like them over the Reynolds.
I like the feel of the Zipp, maybe in my mind.
The 303 FC didn't do well in the car crash, now junk. The bike is also junk.
I was suggested to give ENVE a try. A better choice of hubs.

I know someone that prefers his ZIPP 202 FC over the Forty Six.

All are good choices.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

202s for my money. REI has sets on sale for ~$2000.


----------



## kevra83 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry to bump this thread from 3 weeks ago. Anyhow, 103, did you ever do a test ride on the CLX60 by any chance? I'm asking because I feel like if I'm spending over $2,000 on wheels I want to have a slightler deeper personal look. My worry with anything about 50-60mm depth I'm worried about bad windy day and getting blown around with my 145 pound lean self I am. I know with CLX40 it would be perfect though for everyday training. It may just have to come down Reynold 46 aero but then again I like the life-time warranty Specialized has on roval wheels versus the money you have to pay extra for warranty on Reynolds. 

To reply to some of you others. I like Zipp wheels and all but something has put me them on my back end list for now. I wish LBS would let me test ride all of them. I'm just banging my head on the wall trying to come to a full decision for the past few weeks. Thanks!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

my wifes bike has CLX40's and I have Enve 3.4's.. the CLX40's are just as good and nearly as light. They would be a solid choice and at 145, you are nowhere near their weight limit.


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

kevra83, I haven't rode the CLX60's but I did own a pair of Reynolds Strikes which were 66mm and let me say at 225lbs I would get blown around in windy days.


----------

